# Getting a Credit Card in Australia



## ilarum (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,
I heard that its extremely tough to get a credit card in Australia especially if you dont have a credit history. I will relocate to Sydney and I already have a very good credit history here in India and can get a reference of the same. However I heard that it will not be of much use in Australia.

What are the options to get a credit card. Would it be a good idea to get a pre-paid credit card with certain amount of Dollars and build a good credit history and hopefully can get a credit card.

Let me know of the options.

Regards
Murali


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

A pre paid card is good so long as the fees are low but debit cards are accepted everywhere. Your bank would be the best to ask for a card once you are working and they can see cash in and out of your account. Wouldn't take too long for them to accept you. But no your rating in india is not going to help in Australia.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Unfortunately no. References are valid only from UK, Ireland and US. Local credit agencies can check data only in above markets. 
Even if you are from above markets it is not as easy as if you are Australian. 
Get a phone contract or any other post pay service. This builds your credit history quickly.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

There's no "credit score" in Australia. The credit files here only maintain a record of credit applications and defaults.

As far as credit cards go, most banks have quantitative criteria in addition to the basic requirements such as permanent residency (not a universal requirement but most banks will need PR). 

The minimum income required for a CC will depend on your required credit limit and the actual grade of card e.g. a gold card will need higher income than a standard card and so on.

Generally, it will be very difficult to get a credit card if you are not working. If you are not a student, you're not likely to get a concession on that.


----------



## mwpoet (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can open a bank account in Australia with an Australian citizen as a way of accessing money while you are there?
Westpac bank is the same as Bank of America in the States.

Mary


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mwpoet said:


> Does anyone know if you can open a bank account in Australia with an Australian citizen as a way of accessing money while you are there?
> Westpac bank is the same as Bank of America in the States.
> 
> Mary



I don't think you have to be even a resident of Oz to open a bank account with that bank. You can do the whole thing online, and once you get to Oz, then they'll give you your debit card when you show them ID (passport).


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

naoto said:


> Unfortunately no. References are valid only from UK, Ireland and US. Local credit agencies can check data only in above markets.


Never mind.


----------



## jenn_down_under (Jan 17, 2012)

I had many of the same questions when I first got to OZ from the US. You can definitely get a credit card and a bank account without having permanent residency. As long as you have money, any bank here will be happy to take it! I just transferred money from my acct. in the US to a credit union here (they had better interest rates than the bigger banks). 

Once you've established that you can keep money (or better yet, add money) to that account, they will issue you a credit card. At least that's how Sydney Credit Union works. Upon opening the account, you will automatically be issued a debit card that can be used to withdraw money from your account.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope following might be helpful in selecting the prospective credit card and their individual requirements:

Bankwest Zero MasterCard – Details & Application | Credit Card Finder

Thanks


----------



## gazroly (Jan 13, 2010)

ilarum said:


> Hi,
> I heard that its extremely tough to get a credit card in Australia especially if you dont have a credit history. I will relocate to Sydney and I already have a very good credit history here in India and can get a reference of the same. However I heard that it will not be of much use in Australia.
> 
> What are the options to get a credit card. Would it be a good idea to get a pre-paid credit card with certain amount of Dollars and build a good credit history and hopefully can get a credit card.
> ...


I tried getting a credit card when I arrived here but was told by the bank (Westpac) that I couldnt as my visa didnt have an expirary date. Im on a spouse visa which does not have a date as im temporary for two years and then permenant after that. They could have given me one if my visa had an expirary date. Which makes no sense to me but hey!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

That's odd because I was there on a temp spouse & was given a credit card by nab. Maybe try another bank!


----------

